# Makeup on active Acne



## studiosila (Aug 4, 2007)

Some times i will get clients with active acne (yes with the mucus/pus at the peaks). Should i decline their makeup till the skin subsides? If its a bride who has signed a contract and the stress of the wedding has made her break out into active acne- what precautions of sanitization should i take and how can i ensure non of the fluid gets onto the makeup going back into my case.
I use brushes for foundation including studio tech so there is double dipping.

On the same note and another symptom- what if some one has a cold sore? I dont have any disposable lipbrushes!!!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Aug 5, 2007)

Ummmm....you really need to get disposable brushes/spatulas or something.  

There should be no double dipping of liquid/cream/anything non-powder-At All.


----------



## miinx (Aug 6, 2007)

you should be scooping out all cream/liquid products onto your palette [you can get these very inexpensively at any art supply store] for use and dipping your brush into that. NEVER double dip straight from the container - your kit will be plagued with germs and god knows what else.

for lip products - again, scrape out some of the lipcolor onto your pallette and use from there - never straight from the tube! 

Wash brushes throughly with antibacterial cleanser and never use brushes between two different clients without disinfecting them.

And just as an fyi, you should be taking these precautions for ALL your clients, not just those with active acne/cold sores! Not all infections/germs have visible signs.


----------



## jenii (Aug 6, 2007)

I agree with the others that you should be using disposable lip wands and spatulas, on a palette so nothing gets contaminated.

Definitely invest in a bottle of Cinema Secrets' brush cleanser, because it disinfects, dries fast, and gets ALL of the makeup off the brushes. It's truly wonderful stuff. I'll never go back to the MAC brush cleanser again, as it's absolutely horrible in comparison. It NEVER got all the makeup off my brushes.

I also got Cinema Secrets' brush cleanser tin, so I could pour some into the tin, dip my brushes in, and then close the tin so I can use the cleanser again later.


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 6, 2007)

As well as getting disposable applicatiors for everything and a pallette I would toss EVERYTHING that you have double dipped in so far. Powder products are ok but anything wet or creamy needs to be binned if youve double dipped. 

Infections can still be spread even if a client doesnt have any active symptoms.


----------



## VioletB (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *studiosila* 

 
_
On the same note and another symptom- what if some one has a cold sore? I dont have any disposable lipbrushes!!!_

 

EEEEW I would be so PISSED if someone gave me herpes because they didn't sanitize properly before a makeup application!!  Plus cold sores just need to be left alone.  No amount of lipstick or gloss can make it look better.  It looks worse.  Just leave it alone with medicine.  Once someone gets the herpes/cold sore virus IT DOES NOT GO AWAY!!!   Nasty.


----------



## studiosila (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you every one! I do sanitize between every client and i appreciate the additional feed back.
What about makeup products like studio fix- how do i spatula that out? I do use palettes from the art store for lipsticks, foundation in liquid, pigments, gloss but what about the packed powders like studio fix and eyeshadows that are packed?
I also use a new mascara for each client and for those who want their waterline enhanced for smokey eyes i ask them to bring their own kohl pencil in black.


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 8, 2007)

Powder products can be used right from the compact / palette as they tend not to harbour bacteria.

For palettes you can use art store ones but I personally find them a pain to clean and no too sturdy - Ive had 3 crack. I got my stainless steel mixing palette from www.camerareadycosmetics.com its sturdy, easy to clean and fits perfectly into my hand. I also got my spatula from camera ready, again stainless steel so its easily cleaned and it fits into my brush roll into one of the smaller slots. 

To decant liquid products you can either pour a little onto the palette or use a spatula to scrape some out of the bottle and then wipe it onto the palette. Using palettes also makes life easier for mixing up colours so you dont have to carry around every single shade in foundation. 

For lipsticks I scrape a little off the top of the tube and apply from the spatula. For cream blushes I scrape out a little and put it on the palette, I'll do the same if Im using a lipstick as a blush or if I need to mix a lipstick colour up. I also use my spatula to scrape out gel liners and to use with liquid liners - apply a little of the liquid to the spatula or palette and then use a fine liner brush to apply onto the face.

Pigments are scooped out of the jar and put onto a palette or if you want to mix them up with a mixing medium you can put them into a little porcelain dish - I use a small soy sauce dish I got from target for $1.50. 

Mascaras are best used with a disposable wand, that way you arent buying new ones constantly. Pencil liners can be sharpened down to sanitise - I do this infront of the client so they know it has been done. As for pencils to be used on the water line you can get a client to bring their own - makes for easy touch-ups, or you can sharpen your pencils down to sanitise. 

I also always carry with me a bottle of hand sanitizer gel and antibacterial hand wipes - especially important during flu season. I use the gel or wipes before touching the clients face and after. I also use it if I drop anything (after picking up what ever I dropped and sanitizing / tossing it). 

I hope all that helps. This is pretty much what I do every day when working on clients and its what I was taught at college in the sanitation / hygene units.

Oh also, I had a peek at your website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely work,  those bridal pics are gorgeous.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 8, 2007)

Powder products you can shave a little onto a tissue with a mascara spoolie to be more hygenic with them.
Cream products, like studio tech, you should scrape a bit off the side of the compact with a spatula and work off of there.  same for lipstick, you shouldn't be applying straight from the tube.

you should always have some hand sanitizer and alcohol in your kit to disinfect products and keep your hands clean so that you aren't cross contaminating products or exposing bacteria to your clients faces.  

my best suggestion for clients with active acne/cold sores is to treat softly.  avoid the affected area as much as possible, and ONLY use brushes/disposables on them.  the oils and germs in your hands will worsen the condition of the breakout, or you could cross contaminate your products or even your own skin.  and be careful with your tools, don't use anything that could abrade or break the skin.  if you  happen to break the skin, use a cotton pad or sponge(i even keep an acne spot treatment with me just in case) to clear the area of any blood or mucus (gross, it's happened to me with "pickers") before continuing to work.

just upholding proper sanitation should really help.  try to keep some minor skincare items in your kit, a spot treatment, moisturizing gel and alcohol-free spray toner are things i like to have.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 8, 2007)

I have to say it's a bit disturbing to me to see this post. Based on what your post implies (and please correct me if I'm wrong, as I hope I am) you are working on clients without knowledge of proper sampling technique and hygiene practices as related to the industry. This is a huge problem. Not only does it open up the possibility of transmitting disease and causing harm to your clients, but you open yourself up to possible legal action if such were to occurr. You also present a poor image of makeup artists, and misrepresent the industry. Before accepting a client, and really before even practicing on ANYONE, a potential artist needs to learn the proper methods of sanitization, hygeine, and sampling. That's someone's health you are working with, and that's a big deal. This is why most states require licensure to work on the general public (brides, proms, bat mitzvahs, etc.).


----------



## studiosila (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_I have to say it's a bit disturbing to me to see this post. Based on what your post implies (and please correct me if I'm wrong, as I hope I am) you are working on clients without knowledge of proper sampling technique and hygiene practices as related to the industry. This is a huge problem. Not only does it open up the possibility of transmitting disease and causing harm to your clients, but you open yourself up to possible legal action if such were to occurr. You also present a poor image of makeup artists, and misrepresent the industry. Before accepting a client, and really before even practicing on ANYONE, a potential artist needs to learn the proper methods of sanitization, hygeine, and sampling. That's someone's health you are working with, and that's a big deal. This is why most states require licensure to work on the general public (brides, proms, bat mitzvahs, etc.)._

 
Marty thank you for your post- I guess i should have written what extra precautions should i take for sanitizing, because i do sanitize quite thoroughly. And my main concern was for pressed powder foundation like studio fix which i cannot scoop onto a palette. But i appreciate your concern!


----------



## studiosila (Aug 9, 2007)

studiosila said:


> I use brushes for foundation including studio fix so there is double dipping.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Edited studio tech to studiofix.


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 9, 2007)

for powder foundations, you can always scrape the top layer on to a paper towel and dip it from there. i do the same for cream foundations and eye shadows. generally i prefer to never let hands/brushes contact product in the original containers.

if you have to put makeup someone with active acne and desperately need makeup for special occasions, i would recommend using a mask on them first. it only takes 5 minutes, but the makeup will go on a lot more evenly and lasts longer.


----------



## studiosila (Aug 9, 2007)

What mask do u suggest sleepy head?


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_for powder foundations, you can always scrape the top layer on to a paper towel and dip it from there. i do the same for cream foundations and eye shadows. generally i prefer to never let hands/brushes contact product in the original containers.

if you have to put makeup someone with active acne and desperately need makeup for special occasions, i would recommend using a mask on them first. it only takes 5 minutes, but the makeup will go on a lot more evenly and lasts longer._

 
You have to be very careful using masks on people when you don't know how their skin will react to it...a mask (even a clay mask) might make someone's skin react negatively, or aggravate the acne.


----------



## hnich (Aug 18, 2007)

As a person who always has active acne, no matter what (often including the 'pus/musucs' yuck) I'd be put off if an artist wouldn't do my makeup because of acne. 
A sensitive toner will clean the facial area, and make it easier to put m/u on any skin, acne-prone skin especially, I find.
As for powder, in my workplace we disinfect pressed powder with pure alcohol afterwards, and of course thoroughly clean the brushes.
Concealers we scrape onto a spatula and apply with a brush, discarding any excess on the spatula afterwards...


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hnich* 

 
_As for powder, in my workplace we disinfect pressed powder with pure alcohol afterwards, and of course thoroughly clean the brushes._

 
depending on the product, that could ruin it.  i've accidentally spilled or sprayed alcohol onto powder products, and they develop a hard film on the top that you end up having to scratch at like hell.  I've seen this with Studio Fix so just be careful spraying any kind of liquid onto a powder compact.


----------



## lara (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_depending on the product, that could ruin it.  i've accidentally spilled or sprayed alcohol onto powder products, and they develop a hard film on the top that you end up having to scratch at like hell.  I've seen this with Studio Fix so just be careful spraying any kind of liquid onto a powder compact._

 
Wrap a bit of double-sided tape around your finger and firmly pat at the powder. That usually helps to lift a film away better than scraping, as scraping can compact it more.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hnich* 

 
_As a person who always has active acne, no matter what (often including the 'pus/musucs' yuck) I'd be put off if an artist wouldn't do my makeup because of acne._

 
Then prepare to be put off, because most artists will refuse service to someone with extremely active acne. It's for our safety and yours.


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 20, 2007)

when ive gone into mac and theyve tried cream blushers,foundations,concealers etc.. theyve always double dipped!
and ive never noticed them clean up the brushes/product after them!
ive never really thought about this til i read this post!ew!


----------



## martygreene (Aug 21, 2007)

Also, something to be aware of with clients who have acne, is many topical acne treatments (proactiv, retin-a, etc) cause the skin to have a texture which does not readily accept makeup. It can be quite a trick at times to find a product which will last a reasonable amount of time on skin undergoing such treatments.


----------



## hnich (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_depending on the product, that could ruin it.  i've accidentally spilled or sprayed alcohol onto powder products, and they develop a hard film on the top that you end up having to scratch at like hell.  I've seen this with Studio Fix so just be careful spraying any kind of liquid onto a powder compact._

 
True! I forgot that when I used MAC studio fix they developed films quite easily... I've been spraying ours (TBS) with alcohol for months and haven't noticed a textural change, so it does depend on the product

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Then prepare to be put off, because most artists will refuse service to someone with extremely active acne. It's for our safety and yours._

 
I don't think I quite understand why a SA/MUA wouldn't try makeup on an acne-d customer if they ask...as long as they are using proper sanitary measures I don't see the problem for them, and acne skin has a totally different texture than healthy skin so demos are pretty essential to see if that product would work at all on the skin...

I guess I'm lucky that no one's refused me service then, because I've gone into stores right after a full-on pms break-out!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Aug 21, 2007)

It really depends on what kind of acne you have.  I am not any sort of dermatologist (so I don't know technical terms/info), but I have been working with skin for long enough that I feel that I can make an informed decision on who I will and won't do makeup on.

If you have open sores (pussing acne would count, at least to me), I would refuse to do your makeup as well (and if I did, I would exclusively use disposable applicators).  If you get some sort of infection, I don't want to be held responsible & I don't want to chance messing up my brushes....regardless of how anal I am about sanitary practices, you can never be too careful.

However, acne bumps, scarring & just a regular ole' zit or two, that has never been a problem....


----------



## gingerbelle (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_when ive gone into mac and theyve tried cream blushers,foundations,concealers etc.. theyve always double dipped!
and ive never noticed them clean up the brushes/product after them!
ive never really thought about this til i read this post!ew!_

 
I see it a lot too. That's why I NEVER test anything on my face. The MAs are always trying to attack me with brushes full of blush and eyeshadow but I only swatch on my hand. If I get home and it isn't the same on my face, oh well. I'd rather return it than risk getting the herp from one of those gals who use the testers to re-do their lipstick, licking their lips in between coats, *shudder* when the MAs are too busy to notice and sanitise right away.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 31, 2007)

As far sanitizing things like Studio Fix and creme blush, what about spraying it down with a mist of alcohol to disinfect, or dipping lipstick in alcohol?


----------

